# lightzone sous X11



## mathiasb (21 Août 2007)

J'ai vu que l'on pouvait utiliser lightzone gratuitement sous linux en version 2.4.
J'ai vu aussi que lightzone pouvait marcher avec X11.
Mais comment faire démarer lightzone sous X11


----------



## alex.sc (21 Août 2007)

Par curiosit&#233;, pourquoi veux tu l'utiliser sous X11 et pas directement sous OS X ?


----------



## Dramis (21 Août 2007)

Il est gratuit pour linux....


----------



## ntx (21 Août 2007)

mathiasb a dit:


> J'ai vu que l'on pouvait utiliser lightzone gratuitement sous linux en version 2.4.
> J'ai vu aussi que lightzone pouvait marcher avec X11.
> Mais comment faire démarer lightzone sous X11


Un logiciel compilé pour Linux ne peut tourner que sous Linux, X11 n'est que une couche qui gère l'interface graphique. 
Mais si tu mets la main sur le code source, il est peut être possible de le recompiler pour Mac OSX.


----------

